# Former Unisys Towers, Stonebridge Park, London. May 2009



## LiamCH (May 26, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be much information online about these two towers. Sited right next to the North Circular road (A406), they occupy prime land and it is surprising that they have not been demolished or converted considering the long amount of time they have been empty - at least ten years. The buildings are almost entirely stripped out on the inside, with very little of interest remaining, but curiously there is a very large amount of paperwork stored in the foyer of the North Tower, including a planning application for conversion into a hotel that dates back to 1998.

The north tower is seven storeys high and the south tower has only six.

Curiously, it seems that the security guard has decided it fair to charge around ten pounds a car for use of the car park, when a football match is on at Wembley Stadium, just two miles up the road. Cheeky bastard. Nevertheless, should you visit on a match day, expect the car park to be full.

Anyway, on with the pictures. I know it's nothing special inside, but it has pretty good views from the roof. I really must return here at night...






The paperwork filled foyer of the north tower:




One of the floors, stripped bare. They're all like this, except for the seventh story of the north tower which still retains the foul remains of a kitchen.




Old posters. Very 1990's.












Old air conditioning fans, still spinning in the breeze.




An absolutely horrific room on the roof of the south tower:








Looking towards Wembley Stadium:




An old CCTV gantry.




These rails carried the window cleaners' platform around the building.








And finally, the remains of a pigeon.





Not really the most interesting of places, but it's worth it from the view from the roof. I might have to arrange a camping trip up here some time...


----------



## klempner69 (May 26, 2009)

Hard to imagine these office blocks were probably once hailed as "cutting edge buildings"..how quickly they fall out of favour.Nice shots Liam bytheway.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 26, 2009)

I take it the kitchen was still full of food and nasties?


----------



## charliereynolds (May 26, 2009)

what an amazing place! i'm definately going here  

very nice photos! you really did the place justice, i'm coming here for an explore!


----------



## LiamCH (May 26, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> I take it the kitchen was still full of food and nasties?



Oh, nothing like that. The floor's covered in a horrible slime, most likely due to some silly fool leaving a vent cover on the roof off. I didn't get any good pictures due to the sunlight being directly behind the kitchen equipment.


----------



## flashbang (May 31, 2009)

Looks like a pretty impressive explore. It is curious as to why it's still standing when it's in prime real estate location. Also, that room on the roof looks like it's covered in an inch of bird shit. That staircase in the second image looks fantastic. Wouldn't look out of place an any modern office block.


----------



## godzilla73 (May 31, 2009)

Yeah - I drive past this place loads and I didn't even realise it was derelict! (BTW -thats an awful lot of bird guano in the "horrific" room!)


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 3, 2009)

hahaha attack of the pigeon poop!


----------



## Random (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool explore, nice one.

"The Best Choice for Mission Critical Solutions over Open Information Networks in Transaction Intensive Environments"

Can anyone translate this gibberish?


----------

